# Freaking out. Apple seeds



## jadey_fae

My 2 year old girl loves apples. Normally I chop them up for her avoiding the core etc. However my OH gave her her tea tonight whilst I washing up He let her eat the whole apple including the 5 seeds in it!
I know that apple seeds contain cyanide but a quick google said that an adult would have to eat alot to harm them but nothing about a toddler. Now I am freaking out. 
Can anyone reassure me she wil be ok and this wont harm her? Sooooo scared. Thanks for reading.


----------



## KayBea

she will need to eat a whole load & im talking thousands in one go. xx


----------



## qpaulina42

she'll be fine. For one thing, the outer seed 'shell' not broken down by digestion, as apples have evolved to spread by being eaten, and then transported (complete with some fertilizer) to a distance away from the parent tree.


----------



## freckleonear

Eating the whole apple is fine. :)


----------



## winegums

Oops never heard of that. Mine have been eating whole apples, core and all since they could chew


----------



## LegoHouse

She'll be ok!


----------



## suzib76

Agree with everyone, she will be fine. Lana eats the whole apple seeds as well all the time


----------



## holly2234

She will be fine. My DD eats whole apples too. Ever since she could reach the kitchen table and took one down and ate it and refused to surrender it! :haha:


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank so much ladies for reasurring me. She was fine this morning. x


----------



## R_x

My LO has eaten a whole apple too. Never knew about the seeds :flower:


----------



## pinklightbulb

I'd never heard of that. Eamon eats pips :/


----------



## freckleonear

Please don't worry. As a previous poster said, the outer protective coating stops the pips being digested, so no cyanide is released. Even if the pips are smashed up, our bodies can detoxify small amounts. You would have to eat over 100 apples within a short period and thoroughly chew every single pip before the cyanide had any effect!


----------



## lovehearts

Id never heard of this. My son ate a whole apple the other day at nannies and hes been fine x


----------



## RachA

My son used to eat the whole apple too and he's fine now. Never had any problems. In fact thinking about it my 11 year old nephew has always eaten the whole thing and still does now and there is nothing wrong with him either.


----------

